# 2.8L 30V Coil on Plug modification



## kitty hawk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey all,

I was looking over the net and stumbled upon a Coil on plug mod where you take the 1.8L, 4.2L coils and install them on the 2.8L 30v to solve the OEM coil failure rate and gain a cheaper repair if one or 2 cylinders fail. The problem is that I have lost the link and can't find the wiring harness or diagram for this mod. I understand that the 2.8 is a dead platform but I feel it is worth a try. Something about 5 valves per cylinder just makes me . Am I :screwy:?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

I knew somebody who used AVK coil packs, but had to modify the packs themselves to make them fit. It involved cutting away part of the rubber boot and grinding down the locator tabs, possibly among other things. All in all, it wasn't easier to replace than the original coils. I've only heard of guys with a supercharger doing it to make room for a TMIC.


----------



## BonusParts (Aug 1, 2009)

I was looking at doing this modification, the wiring is straight forward and plugs are available to go directly to the existing coil plug. youd use 07k coils

I have a supercharger and am working towards getting the coilpack off the top of it. Otherwise i wouldnt bother as wires and a coilpack are cheaper than a set of individual coils any more


----------

